#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Тибетские тайны Гитлера???

## Galina

Пять лет экспедиция СС искала в Тибете ось мира по личному приказу фюрера. Ее архивы не рассекречены до сих пор 
НА ДНЯХ правительства ряда стран — Германии, Великобритании и США — объявили о новом сроке, когда могут быть рассекречены некоторые архивы Третьего рейха. Досье предполагается открыть в 2044 году, то есть фактически через сто лет после самих событий. Однако по некоторым нацистским архивам срок снятия грифа «Секретно» так и не был назван даже приблизительно. В их числе — тайная экспедиция в Тибет пяти офицеров СС под руководством оберштурмфюрера Генриха Харрера, прибывших в далекое горное государство с личным приказом Гиммлера — найти мистическую страну Шамбала, где, согласно преданиям, расположена ось земли… 

Пропавшая экспедиция 
28 НОЯБРЯ 1942 года, вскоре после окружения германской армии в Сталинграде и разгрома дивизий вермахта в Африке, руководитель СС и глава МВД Германии Гиммлер посетил Гитлера с докладом на 2000 страниц. После этого они шесть часов беседовали с глазу на глаз. В докладе Гиммлера (утечки из которого были впервые опубликованы в 1990 году) содержалось сенсационное предложение — срочно отправить в Тибет спецотряд из опытных альпинистов и ученых, дабы отыскать пещеры Шамбалы. Мистик до мозга костей, Гиммлер искренне полагал, что, если ось мира раскрутить в обратном направлении и повернуть время вспять, Германия может вернуться в выгодный для нее 1939 год — учитывая все прежние ошибки, она может начать войну снова и выиграть ее. К проекту была приложена карта, где указывалось примерное нахождение Шамбалы, — ее составила первая нацистская экспедиция в Тибет в 1938 году. Киносъемка этой экспедиции, кстати, после войны была обнаружена в одной из масонских лож Германии. А потом, по официальной версии, сгорела во время пожара в Кельне осенью 1945 года — по слухам, на ней был запечатлен вход в Шамбалу и чертеж оси мира. 

— В 1945 году исследовавшие полуразрушенную рейхсканцелярию офицеры НКВД были шокированы тем, что обнаружили в подвале тела убитых тибетских лам, — заявил в разговоре с обозревателем «АиФ» британский историк Виктор Праудфут. — Известно, что Третий рейх во многом прибегал к оккультным наукам. Поэтому Гитлер до самой своей смерти, уже будучи обложен, как волк флажками, надеялся, что Шамбала будет найдена, — об этом свидетельствуют и его заявления о «чуде», которые стали раздаваться весной 1945-го. 

В январе 1943 года в обстановке строгой секретности из Берлина в Тибет выехали пять человек, возглавляемые профессиональным альпинистом из Австрии Генрихом Харрером и доверенным лицом Гиммлера Петером Ауфшнайтером. Однако уже в мае всю компанию арестовали в британской Индии и поместили в тюрьму. Неизвестно, каким образом, но всем эсэсовцам вскоре удалось бежать, и в конце года они прибыли в Тибет. Что с ними случилось дальше, остается загадкой до сих пор. 

— Я очень хорошо помню Генриха Харрера, — рассказал в эксклюзивном интервью «АиФ» живущий в г. Дхармсала (Индия) Далай-лама Тибета, которому в момент прибытия экспедиции СС в горную страну было семь лет. — Я познакомился с ним после войны, в 1948 году, когда он прибыл в тибетскую столицу Лхасу. Оказалось, что Харрер скитался по Тибету в поисках Шамбалы ЦЕЛЫХ ПЯТЬ ЛЕТ, и лишь случайно от подвернувшегося ему индийского торговца он узнал, что Германия капитулировала и война закончилась. К тому времени из его группы остался только Ауфшнайтер. 

Так где же эсэсовская экспедиция была все эти годы? Часть историков считает, что Харрер (выдававший себя в Тибете за немецкого коммивояжера, бежавшего от британцев) ось мира в итоге нашел, но как ее раскрутить в обратную сторону, так и не понял. Также непонятно, куда делись три его спутника. А ведь согласно легендам о Шамбале, в оси земли заключена огромная энергия, и просто так к ней нельзя приблизиться — именно поэтому Шамбала в мифологии считалась центром, управляющим всем миром. Тот, кто прикоснулся к ней, мог не только распоряжаться временем, но и становился обладателем магических свойств: умением устанавливать биополя защиты и низвергать огонь с небес на землю. Более того — легенды гласили, что энергия Шамбалы давала бессмертие, и веривший в это Гиммлер в случае обнаружения мифологической оси мира готов был перебросить в Тибет тысячи десантников, дабы сформировать непобедимый «Легион бессмертных». 

Секрет оси мира 
ПЕРВЫЕ официальные сведения о «тибетском проекте» Гиммлера появились лишь в начале девяностых, до этого историки довольствовались смутными слухами. После работы при дворе Далай-ламы (он обучал ребенка английскому языку) Харрер в 1951 году покинул Лхасу и вернулся в Австрию с огромным архивом, который был сразу же конфискован у него британцами. Позже альпинист выпустил в свет книгу мемуаров «Семь лет в Тибете», ставшую известной лишь через много лет, когда по ней сняли фильм с голливудской звездой Брэдом Питтом. К тому времени, как в руки газетчиков попала часть доклада Гиммлера, Харрер уже умер, так официально и не признав, что был направлен в Тибет Гиммлером. Архив тибетской экспедиции СС, в том числе и киносъемку, британские власти рассекретить отказываются. Есть лишь предположения, что там запечатлено: пленка показывает вызов злых духов и вхождение в религиозный экстаз шаманов древнего культа, существовавшего в Тибете еще до буддизма: их видения должны были указать местонахождение оси мира. 

— Позже я много раз объяснял европейцам: Шамбала существует, но не в том понимании, как они себе представляют, — заявил «АиФ» Далай-лама. — В нее нельзя просто так прийти и потрогать руками. Шамбала находится в другом измерении, и увидеть ось мира могут только те, кто обладает доступом к высшим уровням сознания. 

Кстати 
В 1920 и 1924 годах Британия также посылала в Тибет две экспедиции на поиски Шамбалы — под руководством профессоров Лаффтера и Кенсингтона. Обе группы ученых из Тибета не вернулись, и об их дальнейшей судьбе ничего не известно. В 1997 году верховный лама буддийского монастыря Капан в Непале в интервью Би-би-си заявил, что «попасть в Шамбалу и увидеть ось мира можно, но вот вернуться оттуда могут далеко не все». 

Георгий ЗОТОВ, Дхармсала — Москва

http://www.aif.ru/online/aif/1233/19_01
_________________________________________

Комментарии к статье:

Тень автора 03:09, 18 июня 2004 

Уважаемая Лиза, мне сложно согласиться по поводу «детского сада». Ибо если сделать опрос, кто больше известен в мире — лауреат Нобелевской премии Далай-лама, сделавший во всем мире популярной теорию «ненасильственного сопротивления» и имеющий среди своих сторонников людей от Ричарда Гира до Маргарет Тэтчер, или Генрих Харрер, то тут не надо гадать, кого люди назовут. Поэтому тут весьма спорно — кто лучший источник информации, и называть его «сомнительным» не стоит. Именно поэтому я и поверил людям из окружения Далай-ламы. Тем не менее, ошибка налицо. Что же касается автобиографий, то они выходили и после смерти человека, такое бывало не раз. Совершенно точно, я не нашел ни одного интервью Харрера после скандальных публикаций «Шпигеля» — документы опровергнуть он не смог. Архив же его не рассекречивается наравне с архивом Рудольфа Гесса — даты сдвигаются каждые несколько лет. Харрер все же — спорная личность. Но конечно, было бы лучше связаться с ним самим, что я и хотел сделать — оставив свои попытки после сообщения, что он умер. 

Лиза 02:25, 18 июня 2004 

Извините, почему-то скопированный немецкий текст выдает местами иероглифы — там где умляуты. 

Лиза 02:14, 18 июня 2004

Уважаемая тень автора!
Я совершенно не сомневаюсь в том, что вы встречались с Далай-ламой, и уж тем более никаких фото в подтверждение этого мне не нужно. ( это предложение от вас по поводу ссылки на ваше фото с ламой — извините, ну десткий сад. А еще вспомнился старый анекдот, В данном случае он звучал бы так: А кто это на фото рядом с Тенью автора?) Не обижайтесь, пожалуйста, просто речь в моем постинге была о том. что тибетские ламы как-то не самый лучший источник для информации о человеке, книги которого издаются в Европе и весьма известны. 
Что касается того, что лама якобы не общается с Харрером — это неверно. Хотя бы потому, что приезд ламы в Австрию в 2002 году и его встречу с Харрером показывали по телевизору и даже фильм снят по этому поводу ведушим австрийским каналом. 
Вот ссылка на этот фильм, можете приложить к вашим факсам, которые вы в Тибет шлете. Не знаю, понимаете ли вы по-немецки, но в описании фильма написано в том числе : …трогательная встреча далай-ламы с его многолетним другом Генрихом Харрером. 
У моих друзей есть последняя книга Харрера (вышедшая в 2002 году). Думаю, что и для вас не проблема ее достать.

Kalachakra — der Dalai Lama in Graz — 2002»

Der Film von G&#252;nther Schilhan und Gernot Lercher fasst die H&#246;hepunkte des Dalai Lama-Besuches in Graz zusammen. Er beschreibt den Ablauf des Rituals, berichtet von dem bewegenden Treffen des Dalai Lama mit seinem langj&#228;hrigen Freund Heinrich Harrer und gibt Einblicke in die Geschichte Tibets und des Buddhismus.

VHS Video, 30 min, deutsch, EUR 14,00 

Элементарно, Ватсон 01:38, 18 июня 2004 
ну это правда элементарно — берете и запрашиваете список литературы и там видите, что если в 2002 году вышла автобиография — то как автор мог умереть в 90-е? О-о! а может, это тайна Шамбалы? и Харрер сидит и ось туда-сюда крутит — то живой, то нет?

Вот вам про Харрера. Зачем тревожить тибетцев по этому поводу?

Heinrich Harrer
Skirennl&#228;ufer, Bergsteiger, Weltreisender
geboren: 06.07.1912 (H&#252;ttenberg (K&#228;rnten))
Sieben Jahre in Tibet. Mein Leben am Hofe des Dalai Lama (1952; verfilmt 1997); Die wei&#223;e Spinne. Das gro&#223;e Buch vom Eiger (1958); Die letzten F&#252;nfhundert. Expeditionen zu den Zwergv&#246;lkern auf den Andamanen (1976); Huka-Huka. Bei den Xingu-Indianern im Amazonasgebiet (1968); Ladakh. G&#246;tter und Menschen hinter dem Himalaya (1978); Unterwegs. Handbuch f&#252;r Reisende (1980); Buch vom Eiger (1988); Erinnerungen an Tibet (1993); Geister und D&#228;monen. Magische Erlebnisse in fernen L&#228;ndern (1993); Mein Leben (2002)
Ehrenmitgliedschaft im Explorers Club (New York) 1964, &#214;sterreichisches Ehrenzeichen f&#252;r Wissenschaft und Kunst 1. Klasse 1982, Gro&#223;es Verdienstkreuz der Bundesrepublik Deutschland 1982, Goldene Humboldt-Medaille 1992 

Тень автора 01:15, 18 июня 2004

Уважаемая Лиза, в доказательство своей встречи с Далай-ламой я также могу дать ссылку на свое фото с ним и интервью в «АиФе» — я встречался с этим человеком дважды в Дхарамсале и четыре года общаюсь с людьми из пресс-службы, зная их лично. Повторяю, у меня не было оснований им не доверять. Если они ошиблись и ввели тем самым меня в ошибку, это отдельный разговор — я буду разбираться в этой ситуации. Далай-лама действительно признавался в дружбе Харреру и спокойно говорил о нем, но после публикации в «Шпигеле», фактически разоблачившей Харрера, они вряд ли общались. Во всяком случае, я послал письмо в пресс-службу и буду ждать ответа. Что же касается австрийского культурного центра, то я уже в свое время связывался с ними по поводу контактов с Симоном Визенталем — в результате его телефон мне пришлось узнавать через Израиль. По поводу «в ответ на ваше оправдание» — я ни перед кем не оправдываюсь. Я веду диалог с читателем и отвечаю на его вопросы. Я не сомневаюсь, что, безусловно, на моем месте Вы бы сделали все как надо, о чем Вы и сообщили в своем постинге. 

Лиза 00:55, 18 июня 2004 
Уважаемая Тень автора,

На ваше предположение (в оправдание собственной неосведомленности) о том, что, возможно, «пресс-служба не хочет, чтобы Далай-ламу примешивали к Харреру» извините, не выдерживает никакой критики. Потому что Далай -лама ЛИЧНО поздравлял Харрера с 90-летием на всемирной встрече буддистов в 2002 году. 
Ваше язвительное замечание в мой адрес («Я понимаю, конечно, что Вы на моем месте им бы не поверили, но уж такая я легковерная личность:-) ), извините тоже как -то не к месту. Я — не журналист. А будучи им, не то, что не поверила бы пресс-службе, но в любом случае проверила бы. Тем более, что для этого ездить далеко не нужно. Особенно — в Тибет. Любой австрийский культурный центр дал бы вам точную информацию о Харрере. Личность это известная и отнюдь не засекреченная. А если уж совсем быстро и просто — предостаточно сообщений об этой встрече по случаю 90-летия Харрера, а также фото в интернете, где лама собственноручно передает Харреру, которого считал и считает своим другом и чуть ли не учителем, награду «Truth of Light Award». 

Тень автора 20:43, 17 июня 2004 

Уважаемая Лиза, если пресс-служба человека, который лично общался с Харрером (имеется в виду Далай-лама), дает такие разъяснения, что он умер, то этому приходится верить. Я понимаю, конечно, что Вы на моем месте им бы не поверили, но уж такая я легковерная личность:-) Я еще выясню, в чем дело, но возможно, им просто не хотелось, чтобы Далай-ламу примешивали к Харреру, особенно после скандальной публикации в «Шпигеле», где были выложены документы о Харрере: о его добровольном вступлении в СС и в НСДАП, о том, что он был фаворитом Гиммлера, который лично дал согласие на его женитьбу на невесте «арийской крови». В связи с чем его романтическая легенда, что он был невинным альпинистом и его просто так злобные англичане задержали в Индии, сильно поблекла. По поводу того, что «Далай-лама гонит» — не следует оскорблять человека умнее Вас, Нина — каким, несомненно, является Далай-лама. Если конечно, вы не считаете, что умнее всех на Земле в принципе:-) 

Лиза 20:22, 17 июня 2004 
Слухи о смерти Х.Харрера сильно преувеличены!!!

Пардон, но Харрер не только не умер, как в статье написано, но и еще и несколько книг написал уже после «7 лет в Тибете», в частности — свою автобиографию. И 90-летие свое два года назад отпраздновал. Живет действительно в Австрии, никакого секрета тут нет, и кто там «ваших контактов с ним не хочет» — ну просто маразм!!! После этого всему, что там вам пресс-служба вместе с ламой наговорила — да, конечно, хочется верить… 

Nina 20:05, 17 июня 2004 
Конечно, Харрер жив. А лама ваш — гонит. На полную катушку. 

Тень автора 18:24, 17 июня 2004 
Уважаамая Галина! В процессе подготовки материала я сделал запрос в пресс-службу Далай-ламы (собственно, и организовавшую мне интервью) относительно контактов с Генрихом Харрером — тем более, что я тогда уезжал в Вену по другому делу. Мне был дан официальный ответ, что он умер в начале девяностых годов и связаться с ним по этой причине невозможно. В связи с этим у меня две версии развития событий — либо они уже сами не знают, что у них творится внутри организации, либо просто не хотели моих контактов с Харрером. Тем не менее, большое спасибо Вам за постинг — я уже отправил факс с вопросом по этому поводу в пресс-службу Далай-ламы. 

Galina |  16:18, 17 июня 2004

Уважаемый Автор статьи!
Насколько мне известно Генри Харрер ещё жив и до сих пор живет в Австрии!!!! Ему 92 года и он хорошо себя чувстует. Чего и Вам желаю!!!
http://www.tibet.net/tibbul/0207/last.html 

Сергей 14:26, 17 июня 2004 
Вера в чудо — вечная тема мечтаний людей, неспособных влиять на течение событий… 

Гена 23:08, 16 июня 2004 
Сколько не повторяй халва, халва — во рту слаще не станет. 

Иван 20:16, 16 июня 2004 
Про первую экспедицию есть книга Олега Шишкина «Битва за Тибет». 

Dan 18:39, 16 июня 2004 
O  Tibete, ochen’ interesno, rasskazal Lobsang Ramka. Na russkom, okolo, 10i knig. Osobenno, rekomenduju,» Tretij glaz». 




http://www.aif.ru/online/aif/1233/19_01?comment

_______________________________________________

----------


## Eternal Jew

Замечательный материал!

Еще раз подтверждает ту простую истину, что если наступило лето, а писать не о чем и тебя (твое издание) не покупают, то журналисту надо "на гора" выдать "сенсацию", муссировавшуюся уж незнамо сколько лет, снабдив ее новыми "эксклюзивными" подробностями и приплетя к ней как можно больше народа - Гитлера, президента Путина, Машу Распутину и, увы, Его Святейшество...  :Smilie: 

Или другой безотказный прием - запустить в свет сенсационный заголовок (желательно - размером на полполосы), снабдив его (для собственной страховки!) вопросительным знаком (см. выше)... 

Пример? "Известная певица (супермодель) такая-то смертельно больна?" ...Читаем... Выясняется - та, бедняжка, во время гастролей чихнула на публике...  :Smilie:  

Вроде бы и больна, ибо чихнула, да вроде бы и не смертельно (хотя ведь, по логике журналиста при гипотетическом судебном разбирательстве, насморк может перерасти в ОРЗ, ОРЗ - в пневмонию, та - в туберкулез и т.п. ... словом, через полгода закопают!). Словом, и автор не соврал, и публика довольна, и (самое главное!) - к суду за сомнительный заголовк не привлечешь, ибо ведь поставил (для гарантии собственной безопасности!) "журналист" вопросительный знак, ergo - сам сомневался... Но гонорар (заметьте!) получил!  :Smilie: 

Так что приемы общеизвестные (я сам журналист, хорошо что бывший - так как от таких "способов" воротило! Поэтому с журналистикой и покончил - работа с научными книгами, знаете, как-то приятнее)...

А если еще учесть, что в сообщении приведены ссылки на "АиФ" (т.е. туда, на их сайт, определенное число заинтересовавшегося народа по ссылкам с нашего форума все-таки уйдет!), а там и реклама расставлена... и счетчики обращений... Ни о чем не говорит?... 

Да вот, чтобы не быть голословным, привожу вам РЕКЛАМУ, размещенную РЯДОМ с "сенсационным" материалом (см. слева от него):




> *  Наконец-то!!! Вышли книги Бодхи МАЙЯ (1-й том) и  Путь к ясному сознанию !!!
> Авторы — удивительные люди — Бодхи и Скво. В их книгах — реальные путешествия по Гималаям, Индии, Тибету, Непалу, удивительные встречи, путешествия сознания. Там же — уникальные практические советы! Спрашивайте в книжных магазинах, заказывайте почтой!
> *


 

А еще, ниже:



> Разместите здесь ваше рекламное объявление за 0.06$!
> Купите посетителей этой страницы при помощи Бегуна — новейшей системы размещения рекламы с оплатой за результат. Начните рекламную кампанию прямо сейчас!


Вот и вас так дешево купили - как только вы к странице
http://www.aif.ru/online/aif/1233/19_01 перешли... Из любопытства, я так понимаю?

Вопрос: ничего ли вам, уважаемые друзья, не напоминают эти рекламируемые имена? Для освежения памяти см. недавно открытую на "БФ" тему про "Ясное сознание"  :Smilie: 

Всегда Ваш, 

Eternal Jew

 :Smilie:  ... И какое только покойный фюрер имеет отношение к буддизму? Ну, мечтал завоевать мир, уничтожал миллионы русских, евреев, немцев... И что? - Так и отбросил копыта! А народ израильский живет  :Smilie:  равно как и русский, и немецкий, равно как и много-много других, очень хороших людей!

 :Smilie:  А по поводу фотографий с ЕС Далай-ламой на память пришло очень хорошее высказывание, прочитанное незнамо где в связи с тем, что очень долго муссировался тот слух, что Сёко Асахара - чуть ли не личный друг ЕС(!)  :Smilie: ... 

Так вот, боюсь привести в искаженном виде, но общий смысл таков: в канцелярии ЕС ответили, что любой может сфотографироваться вместе с ЕС. От этого он не превращается в друга или ученика  :Smilie: ... 
Словом, великое сострадание у ЕС!  :Smilie:

----------


## Galina

Вопросительные знаки поставила я. 
Потому, что у меня возникло очень сильное сомнение в том, что Генри Харрер был " ...  фаворитом Гиммлера, который лично дал согласие на его женитьбу на невесте «арийской крови». В связи с чем его романтическая легенда, что он был невинным альпинистом и его просто так злобные англичане задержали в Индии, сильно поблекла."
Генри Харрер личность очень известная и достойная в буддийском сообществе. Вот я и поместила эту статью на форуме, чтобы разобраться  в этом вопросе. Может кто знает эту ситуацию лучше, чем автор статьи и предоставит информацию?
P.S. А ссылку о том, что Генри Харрер жив Автору дала я.

----------


## До

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Eternal Jew_ 
> * Вас только что купили! Причем - очень дешево!* 
> 
> Так что приемы общеизвестные (я сам журналист, хорошо что бывший - так как от таких "способов" воротило! Поэтому с журналистикой и покончил - работа с научными книгами, знаете, как-то приятнее)...


Если вас воротило то почему жы вы весь свой пост приправили такими приемчиками?

Врят ли "Георгий ЗОТОВ, Дхармсала — Москва" управляет тем какие баннеры можно ставить возле его статьи. Тем более что  любой может купить рекламное обьявление по ключевым словам. Вы можете выкликать это обьявление и оно пропадет.




> Пример?


Не уж то все журналисты такие?




> ... и публика довольна...


Оказывается по мнению журналистов публика довольна когда ей вешают лапшу на уши.




> А по поводу фотографий с ЕС Далай-ламой на память пришло очень хорошее высказывание, прочитанное незнамо где в связи с тем, что очень долго муссировался тот слух, что Сёко Асахара - чуть ли не личный друг ЕС(!) ... 
> 
> Так вот, боюсь привести в искаженном виде, но общий смысл таков: в канцелярии ЕС ответили, что любой может сфотографироваться вместе с ЕС. От этого он не превращается в друга или ученика ... 
> Словом, великое сострадание у ЕС!


А еще почитайте тут http://www.tibet.ca/en/wtnarchive/1995/4/7_2.html

Перестали бы считать людей за идиотов, дорогой, Eternal Jew.

----------


## Орос Тарвага

А из-за чего сыр-бор? да почему купили-то?

Ну жив старенький Харрер, которого сделали главным героем фильма "7 лет в Тибете" - а где сказано в статье чтобы он уже исчерпался? Фотограф хороший - http://www.harrerportfolio.com/ 

Если даже он приехал в Тибет на деньги Рейха - я сомневаюсь что его мотивация состояла в продолжении власти Гитлера и команды. Неспроста же он оставался в Тибете, пока это было возможно? Как вам вариант, в котором молодой австрийский альпинист пользуется своими связями, чтобы сбежать из страны, которую захватили соседи, и скрывается на сугубо нейтральной территории из элементарного здравого смысла?

Ему с ДЛ14 вместе есть что вспомнить, да, его неплохо приняли при дворе тогда еще совсем юного ДЛ14. 

Гитлер наверняка и поиском средств вечной жизни занимался, и по-всякому по-другому пытался уйти от факта что он поставил свою страну и себя лично на край гибели. Начиная с таинств, разработанных на базе древнегерманских литпамятников... дальше будут другие прелести европейской мистической мысли, много чего другого -  тибетский буддизм тут наверное будет в конце списка средств, которые Гитлер пытался использовать, чтобы удалить от себя понимание того, что он натворил. Мы отлично понимаем, что всесильное учение Маркса и Энгельса, с его тайнами мумий и аграрно-солнечной символикой - единственное могло избежать его дискредитирующего внимания в этом судорожном поиске способа выживания... 

Только одно было новым в этой статье - про _тела_ тибетских монахов в подвалах Рейха. Жаль, никогда не удается выяснить фамилии, каким образом их доставляли в Германию и т.д. Интересно - Фрейда из немецких застенков якобы выкупили то ли англичане, то ли американцы - может на самом деле его обменяли?

Как профессионал - скажу и про рекламные сообщения Бегуна. Это очень продвинутая система, в которой рекламные объявления стремятся разместиться на новостном ресурсе таким образом, чтобы в рекламном объявлении было несколько слов, совпадающих со словами в статье. Так что вряд ли вся статья опубликована для размещения вместе с ней той самой рекламы.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Добрый день!




> «Если вас воротило то почему жы вы весь свой пост приправили такими приемчиками?»


Уважаемый участник форума, Вы явно преувеличиваете силу воздействия печатного слова на свое сознание. Если бы я ИСПОЛЬЗОВАЛ такие приемы, Вами можно было бы манипулировать гораздо сильнее.  :Smilie: 

Как ни прискорбно это отмечать, но журналист-профессионал (в отличие от психологов и им  подобных манипуляторов человеческим сознанием, которые используют, как правило, наиболее изученные или близкие им по духу методы воздействия на неокрепшие умы), применяет ВЕСЬ арсенал и спектр таких средств - САМЫХ ГРЯЗНЫХ и НЕДОЗВОЛЕННЫХ, надо Вам сказать. 

Дабы Вы меня не обвинили в голословности, приведу такой пример: допустим, шарлатаны-«психотерапевты» Чумак и Кашпировский зазомбировали многие десятки тысяч наших с Вами сограждан. Но, заметьте, воздействие хоть было и достаточно массовым, но кратковременным - прошло какое-то время и наваждение сгинуло, рассеялось, экзальтированный народ переключился на другие вещи (вернее - его умело «переключили»)... 

А журналисты (наиболее талантливые - талантливые, скажем так, с точки зрения оценки их способностей, но увы - не с позиции их применения), к сожалению, умудряются ставить в весьма неприличную позицию всю страну... причем так, что и Вы-то этого не замечаете! И не одномоментно «промывают» Вам мозги - а с появления  отдельного человека на свет... и до его смерти.

Так что о «приёмчиках» пусть судят другие... 

«Мастера» НЛП, дианетики и соционики, активисты-«козловцы», группенлидеры и т.п. - невинные агнцы по сравнению с рядовым журналистом обычной газеты, высасывающим из пальца ежедневно на свет божий очередную «эксклюзивную» заказную новость, напрочь отключающую Вас от реальности... Охват аудитории и длительность воздействия, поверьте мне, не те...

... Только не уверяйте меня и публику, пожалуйста, что на Вас все эти грязные уловки не действуют... Вы же сейчас мой материал читаете? И предыдущий прочитали?   :Smilie:  ... 



> «Не уж то все журналисты такие?»


Нет, не все. Я лично таким руки не подаю. 
Не сотрудничаю и не общаюсь.
Постараюсь и здесь объяснить Вам разницу. 

В одной из желтых-желтых газет нашего городка есть рубрика «Королева номера». Берут такую «девушку из толпы», публикуют ее фото + био...  Ну вот, сидит она на снимке в купальнике на фоне прибоя в зазывающей позе, неприлично расставив ноги (прошу публику не возбуждаться особо!  :Smilie: ) и говорит кокетливо истекающему слюною моему бывшему коллеге: «Мечтаю БЫТЬ журналистом»...  - «Вот черт», - думаю я, - «а мы-то, когда на журфаке учились, мечтали РАБОТАТЬ журналистами!»... 

Почувствовали разницу? Поэтому я здесь (и выше) с некоторой даже гордостью  :Smilie:  говорю - все, я с этим завязал! Если Вас интересует, как давно, отвечу - с 1995 г. (хотя 10 лет все же угробил... но это правда, были совсем другое время и совсем другая журналистика!)



> «Оказывается по мнению журналистов публика довольна когда ей вешают лапшу на уши»


Да, уважаемый собеседник. Не в среде журналистов, но в среде поп-культуры (мастеров оболванивания, делающих единое с журналистикой дело), родилось, к моему глубокому прискорбию столь нелюбимое мною выражение «Пипл хавает!»... И народ действительно «хавает» - жадно и с удовольствием! Совсем как материал о Гитлере и буддизме, опубликованный  в одной из самых «желтых» газет российских масс-медиа... А на «БФ» его радостно перепечатали! 

Поэтому подтверждаю Вашу мысль: «публика довольна когда ей вешают лапшу на уши». Открытия Вы не сделали! И мне даже нет смысла следовать Вашим словам: «Перестали бы считать людей за идиотов»... 

Так что, если бы я (возвращаюсь опять к Вашим словам), пытался использовать «приемчики», то поставил бы лично для Вас «маячок» совсем в другом месте - в том, которое Вы пропустили (или не пожелали заметить!).  

А писал я: 

«И КАКОЕ ТОЛЬКО ПОКОЙНЫЙ ФЮРЕР ИМЕЕТ ОТНОШЕНИЕ К БУДДИЗМУ?»... 

Что - если бы какая-то газета опубликовала бы «сенсационный» материал, о том, что сгоревший труп бесноватого Адольфа был весь затейливо покрыт татуировкой «ОМ-А-ХУМ», а у валявшейся рядом, пахнущей дымом и бензином покойной Евы Браун в комоде хранилось нижнее белье с изображением горы Кайлаш - Вы бы тоже посчитали бы это «буддийской» новостью?!

Ну, пробыл Харрер 7 лет в Тибете. Вас это действительно интересует?! И еще пробыл бы 27 лет... (И какая разница - жив он, мертв ли - см. сообщение от Ороса Тарваги?... Могу только сказать: да пусть живет как можно  дольше - значит, были большие накопленные заслуги у этого человека, если ему повезло столько вместе с ЕС находиться!). Но что он - реализовался? Если да - поясните, пожалуйста, как именно? 
И, самое главное, поясните:

 КАК ТАКИЕ «БУДДИЙСКИЕ» НОВОСТИ МОГУТ ПОВЛИЯТЬ НА ВАШУ СОБСТВЕННУЮ РЕАЛИЗАЦИЮ?!

Кстати, крайне Вам признателен за сообщение о Его Святейшестве. Оно меня еще раз убедило в мысли (вынужден повториться):  великое сострадание у ЕС!

Всегда Ваш,

Eternal Jew

----------


## До

>> И мне даже нет смысла следовать Вашим словам: «Перестали бы считать людей за идиотов»... 

Все-таки прошу вас.

----------


## Ersh

Кто только перед войной не ездил на Тибет - и немцы, и Блюмкин и Рерих... И все что-то искали... Нашли ли - вот вопрос  :Wink:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> >> И мне даже нет смысла следовать Вашим словам: «Перестали бы считать людей за идиотов»... 
> 
> Все-таки прошу вас.


ОК! Извините.

Действительно - людские омрачения присущи всем нам. Грешно ставить себя выше или дистанцироваться - я, мол, такой-то, а они...

Еще раз прошу прощения,

Eternal Jew

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Вобщем у них есть и вполне современные последователи - Мулдашев и Co.
В апреле по РТР показывали передачу Специальный Корреспондент - темой была криогеника - замораживание людей с целью разморозки и вроде как они все так собрались в будущее поглазеть. Там же выступал Мулдашев и на полном сурьезе заявил. что типа он встретился с тибетскими отшельниками которым по 700 лет, а то и все 1000 и они ему передали секретное учение вечной жизни и чего то еще типа контроля над всем миром (и буддизм пришел из космоса и его принесли инопланетяне) (вообще они заявляли что целью буддийского учения является бессмертие).
Вобщем достойный наследник Гимлера и Гитлера.

А Харрар, он вроде фашистом не был. Он ведь просто альпинист.

----------


## Ezh

Даже если и был он фашистом - что в этом странного? Так и какой-нибудь Валерий Чкалов у нас тоже коммунистом был. Это ж не значит, что он репрессии устраивал.

----------


## Борис

1) //Георгий ЗОТОВ//

Где-то я уже встречал это имя *(не путать с нашим Андреем Зотовым) !*.

В треде "Письмо Далай-Ламе. Собираем подписи."
(http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?threadid=1606)

Евгений Балакирев обращает внимание на то, что:

_В самой популярной российской газете «Аргументы и Факты» (номер 14 (1171), апрель 2003, стр. 16) в интервью, взятом Георгием Зотовым, Вам (то есть Его Святейшеству - примечание Бориса) приписываются слова: 

« (...) человек может общаться напрямую с Богом (прим.: Ишварой) только в одиночестве. (...) А для молитвы нужно полное уединение - только ты и Бог (прим.: Ишвара). И когда мысли не заполнены ничем другим, общение получается особенно интимное... ты понимаешь, что Он (прим.: Ишвара) слышит тебя. А вот как много нужно времени на разговоры с Богом (прим.: Ишварой), каждый решает для себя сам. (...) И русским надо лечиться с помощью веры в Христа, а тибетцам - верой в учение Будды. И никак иначе.»_ 


2) На предыдущей версии форума, года три назад, тема всяких нацистских экспедиций и рериховских "Посланий Махатм большевикам" уже обсуждалась...

http://buddhist.ru/board/old/viewthr...p?FID=2&TID=25


3) Не знал, что роль нацистского агента в Тибете приписывают прототипу героя фильма "Семь лет в Тибете"... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Confused:

----------


## Eternal Jew

Здравствуйте, Борис! 

Если честно - просто лень было писать вчера (поздно!) следующую мысль: 

По публикациям в «АиФ» складывается устойчивое впечатление, что вот сидит там, где-то одесную от Его Святейшества простой корреспондент обычной российской газеты Георгий Зотов, и вот так вот, запросто  :Smilie: , чуть ли не каждый день берет интервью у Далай-ламы. А тот, польщенный вниманием «самой популярной российской газеты», и откровенничает: о Боге, о христианском пути России и т.п. ... А потом, поучаствовав в такой вот «интимной беседе», каждый день собственноручно ходит на почту и интересуется - не пришла ли газета с моим интервью из далекой России?

А потом эти материалы «БФ» услужливо распространяет дальше...

Искренне Ваш,

Eternal Jew

P.S. Даже в нашей синагоге местный рэб подальше моих бывших собратьев по перу держится  :Smilie: . Третий раз повторюсь: бесконечное сострадание у Его Святейшества!

----------


## Борис

//Третий раз повторюсь: бесконечное сострадание у Его Святейшества!//

видать, у некоторых Ваших бывших собратьев по перу наглости все же больше, чем у ЕСДЛ сострадания  :Wink:   :Frown: 

Хорошо, что во времена Шакьямуни в Индии СМИ не было, а их роль молва и личная переписка выполняли  :Wink: .

----------


## Eternal Jew

На относительном уровне - конечно, это наглость. 
Поэтому коллеги и бывшие..

А глобально - это увы, омрачения...
Этих людей надо действительно жалеть...

----------


## Framin

И всё-таки, кто-нибудь может достоверно рассказать, что там у Харрера было с Далай Ламой? (понравился мне фильм, жалко будет если Харрер - просто хитрый шпиён)

----------


## Ersh

Друзья, это все что, "новость буддизма"?

----------


## Eternal Jew

...Да вот и я (с самого начала) - то том же: является ли это сообщение "новостью буддизма" и как оно может быть использовано в личной практике или на благо всех живых существ...  :Smilie: 

Я лично за то, чтобы вот такие "новости" вообще не публиковать - для этого есть и "АиФ" и масса других "популярных" газет.

Поэтому удалите уж, пожалуйста, весь этот топик с форума:  мою недостойную болтовню - в первую очередь, но и "новость" - тоже  :Smilie: 

Всегда Ваш,

Eternal Jew

----------


## Орос Тарвага

Предлагаю перебросить в "фильмы" и озаглавить "7 лет в Тибете - 2" или "7 лет в Тибете - исходники".

Удалить можно, но тема действительно существует. С тем же успехом можно удалять обсуждение, кто такой на самом деле Лобсанг Рампа.

----------


## Galina

Привожу продолжение дискуссии в разделе Комментарии к статье "Тибетские тайны Гитлера". 

Комментарии к статье:

Тень автора 21:13, 22 июня 2004 
Уважаемая Лиза, сразу хочу сказать, что не стоит опираться на цитаты Харрера, ибо его книги о себе, потому что он сообщал недостоверные сведения: что показали и последующие публикации о нем — Харрер был верным нацистом и любимцем Гиммлера, а романтическая история о его пребывании в лагере «ни за что» — выдумка. Все газеты мира (тут приведены конкретные — «Шпигель», «Штерн» и «Нью Йорк Дэйли Ньюс») указали, что «Харрер ловко притворялся борцом за мир, в то время как он выполнял в Тибете особую миссию нацистов». Если цитировать то, что пишут о себе эсэсовцы в мемуарах — они все ангелы просто, так что использование мемуаров Харрера как исторического источника сомнительно. Я сам присутствую на форумах статей обычно только неделю, так что нам пришлось бы ее завершать так или иначе. Тем не менее спасибо Вам за дискуссию и надеюсь увидеть Вас на форумах других статей. Уважаемый Боевик, платить за организацию дискуссий на форумах — потрясающая идея:-) Надеюсь, начальство ее оценит:-) В остальном же хочу сказать, что я не вижу смысла, если у газеты нет связи с читателем, и поэтому присутствую на форумах, дабы услышать мнение читателя — мне главное, что он прочитал статью, а уж критикует ли он ее или хвалит — его личное дело. Спасибо всем за беседу и до новых встреч. 

Лиза 04:53, 22 июня 2004 
 4. Документальные кадры снятые экспедицией Шэфера, как мне сказали, нигде не сгорели, и их даже несколько раз демонстрировали широкой публике. Но никакой шамбалой там не пахнет. Шаманские ритуалы — да, есть там. Ну и что? И вообще они прикрываясь этой мистикой, на самом деле в этой экспедиции черепа тибетцам измеряли,— эту практику один из участников экспедиции, известный нацист — биолог, потом применял уже известно как и зачем. 

 5. «Часть историков считает, что Харрер (выдававший себя в Тибете за немецкого коммивояжера, бежавшего от британцев) ось мира в итоге нашел, но как ее раскрутить в обратную сторону, так и не понял.»
Это что же за историки такие, интересно?? С учетом того, что Харрер в это время не по Тибету слонялся, а в лагере сидел — видимо, там эта ось и была? Большая и страшная! А у Харрера просто сил не хватило крутануть, кормили плохо в лагере.
К сожалению, уезжаю, так что придётся на время покинуть столь захватывающий диспут. 
Успехов Вам. 

Лиза 04:51, 22 июня 2004 
Ой, тут уже какая-то пропаганда буддизма пошла… И боевик с весьма специфической лексикой… А я все же хочу вернуться к историческим фактам.

Уважаемая Тень автора, я тут поинтересовалась у друзей-историков, которые прекрасно знают предмет — вы и правда все перепутали.
 1. «В январе 1943 года в обстановке строгой секретности из Берлина в Тибет выехали пять человек, возглавляемые профессиональным альпинистом из Австрии Генрихом Харрером и доверенным лицом Гиммлера Петером Ауфшнайтером».

В январе — не в январе, но в июне 1943 года в обстановке строгой секретности профессиональный альпинист Генрих Харрер и П.Ауфшнайтер БЕЖАЛИ из лагеря британцев, куда были интернированы в 1939 году из Тибета — через несколько месяцев после того, как приехали на Тибет в составе экспедиции.

 2. «Неизвестно, каким образом, но всем эсэсовцам вскоре удалось бежать, и в конце года они прибыли в Тибет».
Это вам неизвестно, а в книге Харрера очень подробно описано, как они бежали.

 3. Про ламу тут уже достаточно обсуждали, и скорее всего вы спросили про экспедицию СС (38 года), а не про Харрера лично. Руководитель этой экспедиции Шэфер тоже эсесовец и как раз он-то и умер в начале 90-х!
Я у друзей посмотрела книгу- автобиографию Харрера, там есть фото где он с ламой — который посетил Харрера у него дома, в Австрии, два года назад — сидят улыбаются. Его пресс-центр сообщает о каждом его шаге в бюллетенях, ну как они могли «похоронить» друга ламы — это нонсенс! 

Tvorca net 17:11, 21 июня 2004 
«Vsio kak son — a vash um otkrytoje prostranstvo» Лама Оле Нидал

http://www.diamondway-buddhist.ru/buddhru/bru2…

http://www.diamondway-buddhist.ru/buddhru/bru3…

http://www.diamondway-buddhist.ru/buddhru/bru4… 

Боевик 01:37, 21 июня 2004 
Мимо, а те не трудно было б сначала статью почитать, прежде чем печатать свои капитально умные постинги? Там ващет сказано, что это и были две отдельные эспедиции. А то ты, я вижу, Солженицына не читал, но осуждаешь, гыгыгыг:-)) Ваще, я смарю, тут на каждом форуме куча умных людей, которые жуткие знатоки всего и вся, и советуют прессе с апломбом, как че нада делать. Жаль, што их в журналистику не берут — из-за крутизны излишней, видать. Тень автора, што заглох-то, гыгыгыг?:-) 

Mimo 21:45, 20 июня 2004 
Putaniza zdes polnaja.
Expedizia SS -Schaeffer poslannaja w Tibet Himmler’om w 1938-m i expedizia Nanga Parbat — Harrer, otdelnaja. Nikto 5 let nigde ne brodil, Harrer w eto wremja s 39-go po 44-j god byl w lagere britow, w 44 sbejal, w 46-m dobralsa do Lhasa. Wot i wsja istoria. 

Боевик 23:27, 19 июня 2004 
Auqa, спасибки:-) Да на самом деле народ у нас такой. Чел с ними общаецца, объясняет, дает даты публикаций и детали — они все тут недовольны и качают права. То, что он мог бы в принципе послать их всех на хрен и не объяснять вообще ниче, до них не доходит. Из-за одной ошибки чела сожрать готовы — сами-то ясный фиг, ни разу в жизни не ошибались. 

aqua 22:57, 19 июня 2004 
Боевик,

давно я так не смеялась. С чувством юмора у Вас всё в порядке.

Секрет неудач — стараться угодить сразу всем. 

Боевик 19:15, 19 июня 2004 
Тень автора, ты ваще поступил глупо, шо ввязался в эту дискуссию. Да простит мя уважаемый «АиФ», большинству его журналистов мнение читателей до фени и на форумы они не ходят. А те больше всех надо, што ль? На всех не угодишь, гыгыгыг:-)) А не пришел бы ты сюда — тема сдохла бы на трех обсуждениях. Учись общению с публикой и никада не отвечай ни на чьи вопросы:-) Или мож, вам тама премию платят, у кого больше постингов?:-) 

Nina 14:04, 19 июня 2004 
«По поводу того, что «Далай-лама гонит» — не следует оскорблять человека умнее Вас, Нина — каким, несомненно, является Далай-лама. Если конечно, вы не считаете, что умнее всех на Земле в принципе:-)»

Спасибо вам на «добром» слове, Тень автора. Совершенно не собиралась тягаться интеллектом с Далай ламой! И уж совсем не уполномочивала вас оценивать мои умственные способности!!!
А мое предположение насчет того, что лама «гонит» — уж извините, что в такой некорректной форме — вызвано тем, что процитированное вами в статье высказывание ламы в стиле «как же-как же, помню-помню, и муж ваш Крупский» -

— Я очень хорошо помню Генриха Харрера, — рассказал в эксклюзивном интервью «АиФ» живущий в г. Дхармсала (Индия) Далай-лама Тибета, которому в момент прибытия экспедиции СС в горную страну было семь лет. — Я познакомился с ним после войны, в 1948 году, когда он прибыл в тибетскую столицу Лхасу. --

вызывает мягко говоря недоумение — после той ссылки, которую оставила Галина — на ОФИЦИАЛЬНЫЙ сайт, которым видимо та самая пресс-служба с которой вы общаетесь, и ведает(The Official Website of the Tibetian Gouvernment-in-Exile) — там лама на фото с этим самым Харрером в 2002 году в Австрии да еще с таким текстом » я рад видеть моего старого друга и т.д. : 

The Dalai Lama and Harrer came onto the stage of Graz congress centre holding hands, and His Holiness the Dalai Lama congratulated Harrer in a moving ceremony. 

«I am happy to see my old friend Heinrich Harrer again. I met him when I was 15 or 16 years old at a very turbulent time in my life. Now he is 90 but he still seems to be in very good health,» he said. ----

Ну что тут скажешь…может, склероз? 

NR 12:49, 19 июня 2004 
``Мне был дан официальный ответ, что он умер в начале девяностых годов и связаться с ним по этой причине невозможно`` Potom avtor ssylaetsa na publikacii 1997 i 2001 goda. V nih chto, ne bylo ni slova o tom, chto Harer zhiv? 

Тень автора 19:46, 18 июня 2004 
Уважаемый О-опс, но я-то делал текст семь лет спустя после обсуждаемых нами публикаций. И, как я уже заметил, на мой вопрос получил ответ, что Харрер умер. Про «Шпигель» я указал в предыдущем постинге — ОДНА из статей, стало быть, тоже не первая. До этого вопрос поднимала и французская пресса, просто еще не было фильма «Семь лет в Тибете», а потому это и не произвело такого резонанса. Доступа к досье Харрера по Тибету по прежнему нет, это я утверждаю категорически, и в тексте статьи в «АиФе» указано, что произошли «утечки из досье». Кстати, изначально текст был в два раза больше — вот что случается, когда ставят рекламу:-( Так вот, точно такие же утечки публиковались из дела Рудольфа Гесса, которое сначала должно было быть рассекречено в 1987 году, потом в 2001, а сейчас уже в 2041 году. Так что ничего удивительного в «кусочках» досье нет. Упаси меня Бог обвинить вас в предвзятости:-)) 

о-опс! 19:31, 18 июня 2004 
Да, я имею в виду эту публикацию. И она датирована именно 28 мая 1997 года. Да и все ссылки на разоблачение нацистского прошлого Харрера обычно связывают с расследованием журналистов этого издания. Харрер им кстати лично отвечал на вопросы. Так что уж точно был жив в то время  :Smilie:  

о-опс! 19:25, 18 июня 2004 
Спасибо. Поищу в архиве, спортивный интерес.Но в Штерне публикация была все же раньше — 28 мая 1997 — прошу не обвинять в предвзятости, действительно интересен ход развития событий.Там все со ссылками на архивное досье Харрера со всеми подробностями и номерами актов. Так что доступ к его досье имеется, иначе откуда бы они все это взяли 

Тень автора 19:19, 18 июня 2004 
P.S.
А что касается «Штерна», вы имели ввиду статью Ein Held mit Braunen Flecken про Харрера? Все верно, но эта публикация, хотя и очень подробная, далеко не первая. И кажется (хотя не уверен), она 2001 года, то есть через 4 года после первых материалов и фото в «Шпигеле». 

Тень автора 19:13, 18 июня 2004 
Уважаемый о-опс, к сожалению, пользовался источниками не из Интернета. Одна из статей про эсэсовское прошлое Харрера была напечатана в N45 Der Spiegel от 3 ноября 1997 года — там же помещено фото улыбающегося Харрера вместе с Гитлером — если не ошибаюсь, страница либо 145, либо 147. Эту же статью перепечатала New York Daily News. 

о-опс! 18:48, 18 июня 2004 
Уважаемая Тень автора,

ну конечно же я имел в виду, что эти германские издания конкурируют друг с другом, а не с АиФ.

Просьба: не могли бы вы прислать ссылку или хотя бы дату публикования разоблачителььной статьи в Шпигеле. Наверняка у вас есть эти данные, раз вы  уверены, что именно они первыми разоблачили темное прошлое альпиниста. Просьба эта совершенно не в рамках того, чтобы выяснять ощибки, просто была бы интересна информация из первоисточника. 

Тень автора 18:26, 18 июня 2004 
P.S.
Кстати, может быть, нам хватит уже это обсуждать? Ошибка признана, про источник ее появление я тоже объяснил. Кроме этого, в статье еще есть спорные моменты? Публикации о том, что Харрер был фаворитом Гиммлера — факт. Что его досье не рассекречено — факт. Мнение о нем Далай-ламы — факт. Нацистские экспедиции в Тибет с мистическим уклоном — тоже факт. Они и не только в Тибет были — а даже в Антарктиду, и цивилизацию Атлантиды Гитлер искал. Третий рейх весь строился на мистике, взять хотя бы «Общество Туле». Но если желание есть по прежнему, давайте снова обсуждать, как я мог так ошибиться:-) Приятных выходных всем:-) 

Тень автора 17:59, 18 июня 2004 
Конечно, давнишнее. В этом в общем-то и сказано в тексте — опубликованно в начале девяностых:-) А я-то и не знал, что германские издания конкуренты «АиФ»:-) Уважаемый О-опс, «Штерн» был позже. Самые первые публикации о настоящем прошлом Харрера были именно в «Шпигеле». А потом уже это подхватила вся немецкая и австрийская пресса, что сорвало открытие дома-музея Харрера. 

о-опс! 17:11, 18 июня 2004 
Только в «Штерне», а не в «Шпигеле». Это было расследование журналистов «Штерна»! И весьма давнишнее. Но тем не менее не стоит приписывать его другому — конкурирующему — изданию в каждом постинге, уважаемая Тень автора. 
____________________________________________

http://www.aif.ru/online/aif/1233/19_01?comment

----------


## рабдан

Лично видел Харрера на посвящении Калачакры в Австрии в 2002 году Очень бодр и даже явно пытался делать комплименты молоденькой журналистке. Я дамаю Далай Ламе видней с кем встречатся. И в этом есть много тайн, что когда нибудь откроются...

----------


## Орос Тарвага

Очень интересно отреагировал на фильм "7 Лет в Тибете" в одном интервью Роберт Турман, первый американец, принявший обеты монаха из рук Далай-Ламы (Е.С. тогда было 29 лет).

Он сказал что замечательный фильм с Брэдом Питтом позволил ему избавиться от тягостного ощущения в связи с ассоциациями "этого дела" с нацизмом.

Сами создатели фильма узнали, что главный герой - человек, тесно связанный с нацистами, уже в процессе завершения картины, и в связи с этим изменили реплики Брэда Питта: 

*BRAD'S MOVIE NAZI CHANGES*

Recently, while filming the movie Seven Years in Tibet they found out that in real life the man who the movie is based on Heinrich Harrer was actually a Nazi storm trooper and a sergeant in Hitler’s elite S.S. The movie character of Harrer (played by Brad Pitt) was quite different so, now the director of the movie, Jean-Jacques Annaud made some changes to some scenes. 

Annaud has changed the dialogue in to parts of the movie. One of the changed scenes, Harrer is handed a Nazi flag before leaving on a Nazi-funded mountain trip. Originally, in the scene the Harrer has referred to as "the man who planted our flag at the top of the Eiger." Now, he's called "a distinguished member of the National Socialist Party." 

In the other scene, Harrer watches Chinese generals arrive in Tibet before the country is invaded. In original scene, he draws a parallel between those troops and the Nazis. In the new changed scene Harrer takes responsibilities for his actions. 

The film opens on October 8, 1997. 

http://www.geocities.com/Hollywood/H.../bradnews.html

Я лично не вижу, почему мы обязательно должны считать Харрера убежденным нацистом и сторонником Гитлера. Это вполне мог быть австриец, который нашел в нацистских интересах лазейку, которая позволила ему за деньги нацистов сбежать в нейтральную страну из родной оккупированной Австрии, которая вовсе не была в восторге от Гитлера и команды. 

[если приплести сюда буддийские концепции, то от неблагой кармы, накопленной от сотрудничества с нацистами, Харрер мог очиститься благодаря тому, что сам побыл в британском концлагере в Индии - уверен, что работает примерно как пребывание в аду - и именно поэтому дорога в Тибет для него открылась после лагеря] 

Основная его роль была сыграна в отрыве от интересов какой бы то ни было идеологии - 

(1) он был человеком, благодаря которому Далай-Лама уже в детстве узнал кое-что о западной культуре и науке, и 

(2) он написал одну из лучших книг о Тибете, отстаивающую его уникальную ценность и независимость. На основе этой книги был сделан замечательный фильм, опять же рассказавший о Тибете не как о загадочной стране мудрецов, а о сокровищнице культуры, в которую врываются новые варвары...

Опровергнуть мою точку зрения можно будет только, если мы выясним, что именно благодаря Харреру тибетское правительство отказалось допустить поставки вооружений союзников для борьбы с Японией из Индии в Китай через свою территорию во время 2 Мир. войны. Тогда Харрер окажется ответственным за дальнейшее невнимание тех же союзников к Тибету в период китайского нашествия (по логике "кто не с нами...").

----------


## Temper

Прочитайте книгу Харрера, по которой был снят фильм. Даже если допустить, что автор слегка преукрашивает, все же он достаточно четко обозначает мотивы присоедения к нацистам. Думаю, что обвинять его в фашизме, так же нелепо, как обвинять в коммунизме тех, кто был коммунистом. Об этом очень хорошо пишет Зиновьев в книге "Коммунизм как реальность".

----------


## Ezh

На западе просто истерика от всего, хоть как-то "связанного с нацизмом".  Но это была не отдельная политическая группировка, а целая эпоха, втянувшая миллионы людей - так же как у нас коммунизм. Нелепо было бы обвинять почти каждого жителя Германии тех лет как преступника, большинство людей вступали в нацистскую партию также, как у нас в пионеры или комсомол - либо верили, потому что мозги промыли, либо вариантов особо и не было. Ну если был он нацистом - ну и что? Он же не совершал военных преступлений.

----------


## Орос Тарвага

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Temper_ 
> *Прочитайте книгу Харрера, по которой был снят фильм.*


 - я с удовольствием бы! А она где-то в России продается, переведена?

----------


## Temper

Не только переведена, но и издана большим тиражом. Есть и в сети, и в твердом виде.

http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?s=&threadid=359

----------


## B.B.

А кто-нибудь знает подробности про лам, которые были найдены убитыми в Берлине? Как они оказались у Гитлера и что делали? Слышал, что он использовал их как астрологов, и они ему предсказывали, что он не должен воевать с СССР, потому что проиграет.

----------


## Ersh

Это были бонские ламы.

----------


## B.B.

А еще есть какая-нибудь информация о них?

----------


## Konstantin Ai.

Есть книга Демиденкова (если не ошибаюсь)"По следам СС в Тибет". Документы,расследования,мысли автора...интересно

----------


## Olga

> Это были бонские ламы.


ну хоть бы и бонские? как на западе все открещиваются от нацизма, так в других местах всех боном пугают...

----------


## Ersh

При чем здесь пугают? Это исторически установленный факт. Буддийское духовенство Тибета не поддержало нацистов.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

_- А кто-нибудь знает подробности про лам, которые были найдены убитыми в Берлине? 
- Это были бонские ламы_

Мнение д-ра Александера Берзина о том, что это были за ламы и какой национальности, можно прочитать (по-английски) вот здесь
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/en...shambhala.html
и здесь
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/en...rld_peace.html

Желающие набить морду д-ру Александеру Берзину за его изыскания могут связаться с ним по адресу info@berzinarchives.com

----------

